# Wasserdichter Stromkastenverteiler mit WAF



## Tuppertasse (22. Okt. 2022)

Hallo an Alle,

habe eine neue Pflasterung bei mir gemacht und habe an einer zentralen Stelle (am Zaun) alle Kabel zusammenkommen lassen. Die Kabel sind einzeln verlegt worden um Leuchten zu installieren.

Nun suche ich schon tagelang um was vernünftiges dort hinzusetzen um es zu verkabeln. Sollte aber nicht wie son typischer Stromkastenverteiler aussehen sondern irgendwie "was hübsches mit WAF".
Leider hab ich da noch nichts gefunden.

Kabeleinführung ist von unten und sollte nicht in der Erde stehen. Sollte auch irgendwie einigermassen wasserdicht sein (ins. von unten).
Insgesamt sind es 8x 3er Kabel plus 2x 7er Kabel.

Hat jemand eine schöne Idee dazu ? Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.


----------



## Turbo (22. Okt. 2022)

Da was spezielles.




__





						Exklusive, Luxuriöse Vogelhäuser, handgemacht aus Bayern.
					

Vogelhaus bauen ✓ Vogelhäuschen ✓ Futterhaus ✓ ✮ Original Grubert Vogelhaus. Der Rolls Royce unter den Vogelhäusern! ✮




					vogelhaus.com
				



Die hässlichen wasserdichten Kabelboxen für den Einbau kriegst du in jedem Baucenter.


----------



## PeBo (22. Okt. 2022)

Da ich den Standort nicht kenne, vielleicht passt dort auch gut eine Leuchte hin mit entsprechend großem Hohlraum. Vielleicht so etwas:
 

Link!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Tuppertasse (22. Okt. 2022)

@Turbo 
Interessant ... Vogelhaus  

@PeBo 
Leider gibt es keine Anleitung wo ich die Kabeldurchführung sehe. Immerhin muss da als Kabelbündel 9 Stück durch bevor ich dann abisoliere !


----------



## teichinteressent (22. Okt. 2022)

Um 10 Kabel dicht zu installieren, bedarf es weit mehr als ein Vogelhäuschen!

Ich würde in jedem Fall einen Klemmkasten nehmen. 10 Würgenippel/Verschraubung bekommst du sonst nicht ordentlich fest, geschweige denn dicht.

Da drum herum kannst du bauen, was du willst. Auch einen Löwenkäfig.


----------



## Turbo (22. Okt. 2022)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Um 10 Kabel dicht zu installieren, bedarf es weit mehr als ein Vogelhäuschen!


Das ist ja auch nur die hübsche Tarnung. Ob ausgegossene Verteildosen oder eine wetterfeste Kabelbox. 
Da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten.


----------



## samorai (22. Okt. 2022)

Habe vorige Woche eine Verkleidung für einen Wasser Anschluss gebaut, wo sich im Inneren eine Wasserleitung befindet, mit Begleit Heizung und Dämmung.  

Der Kasten ist aus Alu seitlich anschraubbar.
Das Dach ist nur aufgeschoben.
Ich denke das geht auch aus Holz mit Kupfer Abligationen, dann aber das CU gelackt.


----------



## Turbo (22. Okt. 2022)

__





						Verteilerdosen · BEGA
					






					www.bega.com
				



Ob in einer vergrabenen Betonröhre mit Deckel oder im oben beschriebenen Löwenkäfig.
Damit hast du eine dauerhafte sorglos Lösung.


----------



## teichinteressent (22. Okt. 2022)

Du hast bestimmt noch nie 10 Leitungen in so einem winzigen Kasten geklemmt. 
Selbst mehr als 5 wird schon zur Herausforderung, will man es ordentlich machen.

Meist sind die auch nur für 20 Adern gedacht.
Das steht in den Deckeln der Abzweigdosen.


----------



## Turbo (23. Okt. 2022)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Du hast bestimmt noch nie 10 Leitungen in so einem winzigen Kasten geklemmt.


Nein mein lieber. Dafür habe ich den Elektriker. 
Es spricht ja auch nichts dagegen, mehrere Dosen zu verwenden. 
Aber aus beruflicher Langzeiterfahrung bin ich von Bega Produkten überzeugt.
Eine tolle Firma, bei der man auch nach 15 Jahren noch Ersatzteile für eine Pollerleuchte erhält, um einen Vandalismus Schaden zu beheben.
Diese Lösung ist so schön unsichtbar Und im Vergleich zum Löwenkäfig oder hochpreisigen Vogelhaus relativ kostengünstig.
Eine Betonröhre in den Boden. Etwas Geröll darunter, damit sich kein stehendes Wasser sammelt. Einen zur Gartenanlage passenden Deckel, oder den Standard Beton Deckel. Einige ausgegossene Dosen. 
Fertig ist die x-tausendfach angewendete und erprobte Lösung.

Aber das ist nur eine von x Möglichkeiten.
Das Vogelhaus gefällt mir immer noch besser. 
Da hätten je nach Haus auch deine Würgenippel schön platz.


----------



## Tuppertasse (23. Okt. 2022)

Moin Moin !

Ganz tolle Lösungen.

Durch Zufall bin ich auch auf diese Möglichkeit gestossen --> LINK
Möglichst nicht ins Erdreich eingebuddelt sondern evtl. in eine kleine "(Beton?) Kammer", dann komm ich immer wieder dran. Vernünftigen "Deckel" auf diese Kammer, dann kann ich noch eine Leuchte drauf befestigen.
Die BEGA Dosen hab ich am Teich und auch vergossen. Leider ist eine Lampe jetzt "kaputt" bzw. der FI fliegt. Es scheint an der Dose zu liegen. Schneide ich nun die Kabel ab, weil ich durchs vergiessen nicht mehr dran komme sind sie zu kurz und ich muss sie verlängern, was mir gar nicht gefällt. Daher möchte ich das nicht nochmal verbauen und suche nach Möglichkeiten um wieder ggf. dran zu kommen.

Ich tüftle weiter und vielen Dank für die tollen Ideen bisher !


----------



## Turbo (23. Okt. 2022)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Schneide ich nun die Kabel ab, weil ich durchs vergiessen nicht mehr dran komme sind sie zu kurz und ich muss sie verlängern, was mir gar nicht gefällt.


Egal welche Verbindungslösung du wählst. Lasse genug Kabel übrig, (ca. 1m) damit du das ganze locker aus dem Schacht heben kannst. So kannst du allfällige Erweiterungen oder auch Reparaturen, welche meist so oder so irgendwann erforderlich werden einfach durchführen.


----------



## Tuppertasse (23. Okt. 2022)

@Turbo 
Ja genau so habe ich es jetzt vor nur muss ich schauen wie ich das mache. Habe da noch keine vernünftige Idee.

Daher diesen IP68 Anschluss und quasi das kabel einmal 360° drumlegen bevor es angeschlossen wird.

Am besten auf eine wasser- und wetterfeste Grundplattr mit Rahmen.
Ich grübel weiter


----------



## Turbo (23. Okt. 2022)

Das oben beschriebene System mit dem Schacht funktioniert.
Das findest in jedem grösseren Wohnquartier bei den Weganlagen.
Mit Geröll oder Splittbeton als Unterlage.
Wurde mir vor einigen Tagen auch wieder für eine Erweiterung der E-Mobilität im Industriebereich offeriert.
Suche doch mal nach Schlaufschacht.


----------



## Tuppertasse (23. Okt. 2022)

Hier mal Bild wo alles hin soll.
Wo die meisten Kabel sind soll der Verteiler hin:

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 23. Okt. 2022

Ich glaube ich habe eine gute Lösung gefunden !
Ein Ventilschacht ! Dank des Hinweise von @Turbo mit "Schlaufschacht"
Gibt es sogar bei meinem Lieblingsshop !!! Sehr gut  --> LINK


----------



## DbSam (23. Okt. 2022)

Na ja, dort waren wir vor Jahren schon einmal ...

Und während des Baus sah das so aus:
   

Wie man auf dem vierten Bild des obigen Links erkennen kann, habe ich eine Dose Klarsichtdeckel gewählt ...
Somit könnte man evtl. Probleme auch ohne Einsatz von Werkzeug sehen, falls man denn wirklich mal aus Versehen den Deckel des Schachtes anheben sollte ...


VG Carsten


----------



## teichinteressent (23. Okt. 2022)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Durch Zufall bin ich auch auf diese Möglichkeit gestossen -->


Dieses Döschen gefällt mir. Muß ich mal geistig abspeichern.


----------



## Lion (23. Okt. 2022)

hallo ,
ich habe mir den Ice Cube von Allibert gekauft.
Unten (im Boden) ein entsprechendes Loch für die Anzahl der Kabel gemacht, mit Kunststoff-Lochplatte
gegen Tiere gesichert und funktionier sehr sehr gut.

Decke (Cube)l ist 100% Wasserdicht
bei Bedarf, Deckel einfach abheben und alles ist leicht zugänglich.
Es gibt den Cube in div. Farbtöne
Das ganze kann dann auch als Sitzgelegenheit genutzt werden.

Beste Grüße Léon


----------

